# Complete novice here



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I've never shot a bow, but I've been wanting to get into archery for a while. With Christmas and my birthday 2 days after, coming up I figure I'd get some gear put on my list. So my brother and girlfriend are getting me a bow. They did research and got a great deal on a used Martin silencer. I was wondering if I could bring this bow to cabelas and have them tune it and maybe help me with buying accessories? I can't find any archery shops in my area that have decent review so I figured I'd take the 1.5 hr trip to cabelas in pa? Or does someone have a place in northern nj that might be able to help me with a used bow completely?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

I would personally stay away from cabelas or any other box stores. Find a PRO archery shop. They are way more knowledgeable 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm from Florida, so I can't recommend a store. Some of the big stores have very good techs. Some don't. The same can be said for local pro shops. IMO, it is well worth the effort to find a store or pro shop that is close enough to where you live to develop a relationship. Drop by once in a while, even when you aren't spending money. 
Glad to hear you are entering the great world of archery. It has given me many days of pleasure, adventure, challenge and competition. Hope to run into you out there somewhere.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I am very lucky I live in florida too... and after initially feeling like a complete tool in a number of archery shops... I went back to one and now treated like gold.... mainly becasue they get somany ******* know alls telling them thier jobs LOL... the owner? bow tech told me that .... It basically luck of the draw as to what the techs are like in the big stores... For example... Gander Mt near here the Bow tech is actually very good and taught me a lot about how to select a bow and shooting form... he doesnt push the most expensive like other large sports outlets... He also hunts with a bow a bow too.... 
But be prepared to feel a little dumb when you fisrt go into a bow store... and then after a few visits and they know you and they know you are serious they get cool and helpful... I got my bow...checked and tuned for free at one archery bow store... 
Also it isnt that much more expensive... I am on a very tight budget... and was treated to some new arrows buy my wife... and the local bow store tech helped me select the correct spine .. weigth and length for my bow... he cut them all for the price of the arrows... and it turned out to be less expensive than online plus shipping and tax.... also less than the big box stores.
The other thing is that when you go to the bow store you may find a bow that fits you and your needs better than the one you are looking at.... Used and new... and at least you know its been checked out before you buy and they set it up for you .... I was lucky i got a practically brand new PSE stinger for $200 shot a couple of times.... Guy didnt have time to shoot... and lived in an apartment complex... so no place to shoot at home.... And it was easy to set up for me ... draw length and draw weight.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

As a former jersey girl myself, if you live in Morristown, just make the short trip across the bridge and go to Lancaster Archery in Lancaster, PA. Best archery candy store on the east coast with a very knowlegable staff--just ask for Dale or Moose to set you up with accessories. Then you can also shoot everything in on one of their ranges. 

Welocme to Archery Talk and welcome to this wonderful addiction....ahem, sport!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Lancaster is the #1 choice. 

There are several archery shops in NJ. A couple I've been to are Targeteer in Saddle Brook and Bordy's in Florham Park. 

Also, check Flying Arrow Sports. They are in NY, but one of their stores may be close enough for you.

An advantage to Bordy's is that Len Cardinale teaches there. He is one of the great archery coaches of our time. I don't think he is on staff, but just uses their range for his students

You can find all of these through google.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks for the replies, I might make the trip to lancaster archery next week, looks like a great place.

aread, I've read bad reviews on the targeteer place is only reason why I was afraid to go there being a newbie and all, I've also never seen Bordy's, I drive through florham park often. I've done google research to find a few places with bad reviews and then cabelas and heritage guild of branchburg. I've been trying to go there but they close as I get out of work. Would you recommend Bordy's? I'm looking for help when I go in, like ask how to shoot a bow type questions lol, also would they be able to make a bow fit me? 

thanks again!


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

also would they care if I am bringing a bow in that I didn't buy from them? lol sorry for all these questions but I'm trying to figure out the norm here


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the archery world!I'm a fellow nj resident but I'm way south of you.pretty much the southern tip.I would follow the advice and make a day trip to lancaster its worth it.If your talking the cabelas in hamburg I ve sat there for a half an hour before just trying to get someones attention in the archery dept.You will recieve the personal service you deserve at lancasterGood luck!!


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

hey thanks again guys, lancaster archery is about 2.5 hours away, but I will try to make it out there on my birthday(next thursday). I didn't know that cabelas was that bad lol. I'm glad I asked on here first!


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

rayspeed said:


> also would they care if I am bringing a bow in that I didn't buy from them? lol sorry for all these questions but I'm trying to figure out the norm here


Most shops are good with any bow coming in. It never hurts to offer to pay for some of their time. Some shops won't accept any money in the hopes that you will be back to spend on accessories or your next bow.


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, thats the info I was looking for! 
So my brother took advice from his friend when buying the bow since no one else really knew what they were doing. He told him to get me a 70lb bow, would this be hard to use as a beginner? I do lift a lot, one of those pick things up and put them down type guy, but I have never shot a bow... Also the draw length is 26-30, I checked my length according to some online sources I am about a 26.5. Will the pro shop be able to alter that?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO, 70# will make it more difficult to learn without developing bad habits. For a beginner, even a well conditioned weight lifter, a bow with a 60# DW is the most that I would recommend. Even then it should be turned down as much as possible. If you plan to hunt, 40# is enough for any game animal on the continent except maybe for the big bears. A lower draw weight will allow you to focus on developing your form rather than building muscles. 

Even though you are strong, there is no other activity that uses the same combination of muscles as archery. It takes some time to build up for archery. I have a friend who weighs about 120 #'s who couldn't bench 100#'s but he shoots an 85# recurve and has a 95# on order. He started with 30#'s and spent the time on form before he started building up to the heavy bows. I've never seen anyone shoot heavy bows as accurately. 

If the bow has the range of adjustment, you may be able to change the DL yourself. On many bows, DL adjustment doesn't require a bow press. You just move the module on the cam(s). Not every bow is adjusted like this, but many are. 

Allen


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for the great information Allen, the bow is apparently adjustable to 50, 60 or 80lb draw weight, so if we put it at 50 it would better to start with? or would whoever is tuning the bow be able to make that decision for me? You guys are great, the best decision I've made so far is to join ArcheryTalk!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The shop will ask you where you want the DL & DW set. They may advise you, but techs are often reluctant to offer advise unless asked.

Most bows only have a 10# range of adjustment without changing the limbs. You might want to check on that.

Allen


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm do I just tell them I don't know what I'm doing? And also around how much would one charge to set up a bow to my dl and dw? And how much would accessorizing the bow cost? I tried adding everything into a shopping cart on lancasters website, but everything ranges from very cheap to very expensive lol the bow will come with string silencers, string stop, limb savers, a peep and loop. They would probably have to redo the peep, right? 

Thanks for being patient with me and answering these questions, I hate to be this annoying...


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Also if I need the dl and dw done would I need to leave the bow there? I don't know if I can make 2 2.5hr 1way-trips to Lancaster lol...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

rayspeed said:


> Hmm do I just tell them I don't know what I'm doing? You may as well. They will figure it out pretty quick anyway
> 
> And also around how much would one charge to set up a bow to my dl and dw? I don't know. I've been doing my own work for so long that I don't remember. LAS will be fair.
> 
> ...


You are NOT being annoying. The only stupid question is the one that is not asked. 

If you go to LAS on Saturday, you would probably have to leave the bow. However, if you go during the week, they generally are not as busy. Give them a call and get their recommendation. They understand about archers driving long distances to shop there. 

Allen


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Rayspeed. I have to echo the positive comments about Lancaster Archery. I live south of Baltimore and my drive was 2 hours. I went up specifically to get my first rig since I too am a novice archer. It is definitely well worth the trip. Excellent tech knowledge and expertise. Customer service was terrific. As I was planning a Saturday trip I did phone ahead and made an appointment. Since I was more interested in the recurves, I had the good fortune to work with John Wert, who outfitted me with everything I needed. One extra plus ... their indoor range is right off their show room, so you can try out anything you're interested in before you buy.

Have fun shooting, and let us know how you make out.

Larry T


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to try and go tomorrow, should I still call?


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

rayspeed said:


> I'm going to try and go tomorrow, should I still call?


rayspeed. Probably not since its a weekday. Larry T


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys ill update about my trip!


----------



## rayspeed (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys, thank you so much for all the wonderful advice, just left lancaster archery. Amazing place and worked with a amazing person. I basically waited for my number to be called, got Jim Long, told him I had no clue what I was doing and he took over. Kept everything at a low cost for me and never pushed any expensive products. He was a great help, checked my dl and dw. Apparently it was set at 65lbs dw, and he kept it there for me. After getting the sight and holder on we realized I was missing the Martin quick-lock stabilizer mount. We were stumped and stuck for a minute before he suggested we take off the string stopper and use the mount for the stabilizer instead, and when I get the other stabilizer mount I can put the string stopper back on. That was great news, I was kinda sad at first thinking I wouldn't be able to shoot until I got this stabilizer mount. So after getting all the accessories on the bow we went and took a few shots to quick tune the sight and he had to teach me how to actually shoot the darn thing lol. All in all a great experience, and after shooting a few arrows I'm extremely excited to start practicing. 

Now to get back on target with the questions lol. Where would one get a Martin quick-lock stabilizer mount?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rayspeed said:


> Now to get back on target with the questions lol. Where would one get a Martin quick-lock stabilizer mount?


Nope, but you don't have to shoot with a stab. I'd have thought it would make more sense to just leave the bow as it was. :dontknow:

Glad you got your bow well set up and are shooting


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

rayspeed said:


> Hey guys, thank you so much for all the wonderful advice, just left lancaster archery. Amazing place and worked with a amazing person. I basically waited for my number to be called, got Jim Long, told him I had no clue what I was doing and he took over. Kept everything at a low cost for me and never pushed any expensive products. He was a great help, checked my dl and dw. Apparently it was set at 65lbs dw, and he kept it there for me. After getting the sight and holder on we realized I was missing the Martin quick-lock stabilizer mount. We were stumped and stuck for a minute before he suggested we take off the string stopper and use the mount for the stabilizer instead, and when I get the other stabilizer mount I can put the string stopper back on. That was great news, I was kinda sad at first thinking I wouldn't be able to shoot until I got this stabilizer mount. So after getting all the accessories on the bow we went and took a few shots to quick tune the sight and he had to teach me how to actually shoot the darn thing lol. All in all a great experience, and after shooting a few arrows I'm extremely excited to start practicing.
> 
> Now to get back on target with the questions lol. Where would one get a Martin quick-lock stabilizer mount?


Glad to hear it!!!


----------

